# Sticky  How to Table Top Routing



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

Wanted: Table Pictures Of Router Tables

 First Router Table

 Build a Router Table Top and Install Mounting Plate

 Safe Free Hand Routing & Build a Vaccum Bit Guard

 Centering Your Router on Mounting Plate


----------

